# diaper cake I made for dils baby shower



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

ok last one I post tonight promise  I love making diaper cakes


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't been to a baby shower in years, but THAT is some cake!!!

Very good looking piece of artwork


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I haven't been to a baby shower in years, but THAT is some cake!!!
> 
> Very good looking piece of artwork


they are fun to make, the worse part is rolling all those darn diapers.


----------



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

~~Awesome Diaper Cake. I never heard of these things until AFTER I had my son.......lol They are so cute. I do plan on having another baby in the couple of years and am so going to make one for myself.....lol You know what they say you want something done you got to do it yourself. Plus my family isn't that crafty or interested in crafting like I am :grump: But you really did a great job and she is one lucky little girl!!!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow...that's the best diaper cake I've ever seen!


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Here is a picture of a diaper cake I made for my cousins baby girl. (not as good as yours Dixiegal62 but it was my first try.) How do you attach your baby items to the diapers? I used floral wire for the flowers...would that work for the baby items?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

good heavens. When I first saw that cake, Holleegee, I thought you posted a pic of a wedding cake. I had to look REAL close. What a lovely er, 'cake'.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's beautiful.!

Angie


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Both of those are great.


----------



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

~~Wow Holleegee, it is really nice. Love it. I can't wait to get to make one. 
Are they easy to make or do you have to have alot of patience???


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

NativeGurl said:


> ~~Wow Holleegee, it is really nice. Love it. I can't wait to get to make one.
> Are they easy to make or do you have to have alot of patience???


That is the only one I have ever made. I don't think it was hard, it is all held together with floral wire. I was kind of afraid that one of the wires would pop and the whole thing would explode.... My cousin gave me a picture of what she had in mind and I tried to duplicate what she wanted. The hardest part for me was finding diapers that were all white. I ended up buying a box of diapers at Sams club, the bottom 2 layers are size 2 and the top layer is size 1(maybe newborn size?) 

I really like Dixiegal62's diaper cake. I think it would be so fun to find all the little pretties that go on the diapers. I have a friend that is having twins boy/girl...I wonder if I could make one side with girl stuff and the other side with boy stuff.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

holleegee said:


> That is the only one I have ever made. I don't think it was hard, it is all held together with floral wire. I was kind of afraid that one of the wires would pop and the whole thing would explode.... My cousin gave me a picture of what she had in mind and I tried to duplicate what she wanted. The hardest part for me was finding diapers that were all white. I ended up buying a box of diapers at Sams club, the bottom 2 layers are size 2 and the top layer is size 1(maybe newborn size?)
> 
> I really like Dixiegal62's diaper cake. I think it would be so fun to find all the little pretties that go on the diapers. I have a friend that is having twins boy/girl...*I wonder if I could make one side with girl stuff and the other side with boy stuff*.


Oooo. good idea. all those toys on dixiegal's cake, too  what fun. I can just see you taping blue and pink ribbon together as you wind it around the cake  

aren't baby showers fun?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

holleegee said:


> Here is a picture of a diaper cake I made for my cousins baby girl. (not as good as yours Dixiegal62 but it was my first try.) How do you attach your baby items to the diapers? I used floral wire for the flowers...would that work for the baby items?




your cake is beautiful! It looks so elegant. Wire would work. I just stuffed all the baby cloths items in the ribbon holding the cake together. The cloth blocks and lamb and other things I couldnt stuff in I used straight pins.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Ladies! I'm new the board and really enjoying reading all the Homesteading threads! I wish I'd found you a long time ago!

Beautiful diaper cakes! I'm so impressed when someone can just "throw together" things like that.

When our neighbor got married, I made a towel cake for her....not nearly as useful as your beautiful diaper cakes, but I was proud of it. It took me a whole afternoon to put it together. Her bathroom was all white, so the towels were too. I put a bottle of wine and a candle in the center, and included two wine glasses on the side. I also replaced the too-big rose on the top with a small rose and some baby's breath, but I didn't take a picture.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

mom of four, great idea! I never thought of doing one with towels for weddings. It looks almost real, and the rings are a nice touch.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

geez you people are innovative. great idea with that towel cake. 

You make me wish I had friends that were having babies or getting married. mostly I get invited to funerals lately. I wonder if I could come up with a cake fo....er, never mind. This conversation just took a right turn into "strange".


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

These are all lovely! What great care you've taken to create a wonderful memory! It would be a shame to actually 'use' the cakes.


----------

